# Hedgie Bedding



## Linraygor (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi there! I have had my hedgie Piper for quite awhile now. Since I got her I've been using the recycled paper bedding - the one that's compact and shaped like cylinders? It definitely doesn't help with her odor and I clean her cage frequently. I stopped at Petco and I found a "Odor controlled crumpled paper with baking soda". Would this bedding be okay for a hedgie? I believe the baking soda is very minimal but I don't wanna take any risks with my baby.


----------

